# Re: n/m



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

actually, that just reminds me of why i'm an activist and makes me stress a bit more as we have so much work left to do.


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

guys, let's not fight. if you have problems with each other, get it resolved through email.TO RRBreak:for those of us who live in consant discomfort, as do you, don't need to feel guilty about something we cannot control. i think i understand what you were trying to do by showing us those images. if you were hoping to make us feel better about our lives i'm sorry to say it didn't work(at least for me). maybe that's because i'm quite satisfied with my life and don't take things for granted. and i think Jessaleigh feels the same way. i'm sure you didn't mean to offend anybody, RRBreak. next time you want to motivate us why don't you post a personal story or something that we can look at as an example. thanks.dmitry


----------

